# Hunting ammunition for sale



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Liquidating some bullets that I will probably not get around to shooting:
$23 per box for the 180 grain winchester power point .300 win mag
$20 for the .220 swift 50 grain pointed soft point
$20 for the 130 grain .270 winchester power point
$15 for a partial (16 rounds) box of .30-06 180 grain Barnes TTSX
$10 for a partial (18 rounds) box of .30-06 150 grain PPU soft point
FIRM on all prices. Pending sale on .220 Swift. Located in Sandy














435-559-4409 call or text Jessie


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

sent you a pm on the 30-06


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I would be interested in the Barnes TTSX if you have a way of getting them up north.


----------

